# Estate agents Oliva area



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Scouting trip is planned for the first week in February after having drawn up a shortlist.

Any one have any knowledge/experience/gossip on these estate agents please?

Casas y cia
Casitas
Oranges & Lemons

Anything appreciated positive or negative

Thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I would deffo not recommend one of them but I can't really say, I don't want to get in trouble!.

When looking around Oliva, make sure the house is not around The Raval, the village itself is very cute, but there are lots of burglaries lately. 

There is a group on Facebook about OLIVA, with lots of expats there, I am sure someone can let you know about other agencies. 

IT is called 'The New Oliva Tattler'. It is a good page.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks - you have me intrigued........pm possibly?????

Ive seen the Tattler and heard about the burglaries. We wouldn't be looking in that area as in doesn't suit Mrs R, just around Oliva/Gandia is the general area of our interest.

I haven't "done" Faceache, but it will be worth me having a look I suppose


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Today I passed an agency in Oliva, comprarcasa.com - La red inmobiliaria - Compra, Venta y Alquiler de vivienda and thought of you. 

We live in Miramar, just in the middle between Oliva and Gandia, very quiet village, near the beach and with both Gandia and Oliva within 2 miles (opposite ways), so all in all, we think we made the right decision.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

This is another agency, http://costaazaharhomes.com/ based in Oliva town.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

A lot of things on there been for sale for a long time and seem expensive


----------



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

We're out in Oliva during March to look for a home. If there's any way of discovering the dodgy estate agencies without breaking forum rules then it really would be a great help!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would always recommend renting first. That way you'll get to know the good and bad agents, the good and bad areas and the way things work in Spain. 

When renting remember the contract must be in Spanish to be valid and you can negotiate on the price

Jo xxx


----------



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. I've been following the forum for many months now and picked up a huge amount of good advice. This is only one trip of several and we intend to start a long term rental in September. Nevertheless, the Oliva area is where we're almost certain to live and it would be very helpful to know of other forum members' experiences with Estate Agents before attemtping to buy.
Peter


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

OK. When we moved to this area, we were looking to buy, as we arrived from the UK and everything in Spain seemed to be very cheap! We contacted a few agents, and happily offered to pick us up from the train station, driving us everywhere viewing houses and then drop us off back at the station as we were (then) living in Valencia city. 

The houses we saw were amazing, we got very excited. In the end, we decided to rent, so we could slowly have a look for what we really wanted, with no hurry, and get a feel for the area. We are only paying 500 euros a month. We are still renting. We decided to do so for at least another year. 

The houses was originally viewed 2 years ago, most of them are still on the market. They won't sell. Obviously, after 2 years, they prices have gone down big time. I remember one I loved was 180,000 euros, still on the market today at 140,000 and I am sure it will continue to go down. 

I believe you should rent. I am sure some agencies will allow you to rent for 6 months, but I think 12 months is good as you get to know the area in the four seasons of the year, you can get to know the village very well, and talk to lots of people, make friends and follow recommendations from them. That's very important, to listen to people that have been living in the same village for years, they know what's going on everywhere. 

In the meantime, keep viewing houses and see what comes up. Prices will go down further in 2014 and 2015. 

Remember that if you buy something and then within 2 weeks, you don't like it, you are going to be stuck with it for years to come as no much is selling these days, so you have to make sure it is the right place in the right area. 

Estate Agents work the same as the English ones, they just don't care about anything as long as they make a sell. Some people were trying to sell us houses in really bad areas or bad conditions, you just have to be careful with it. 

You can rent a 4 bed in Oliva for at little as 300 POUNDS a month. I haven't seen the houses on the websites I gave you but many houses have been there for years as they simply won't sell. Most of the houses might belong to expats that have moved back to the UK and still won't accept that they should sell for less than they paid for. Recently I was told that it was the norm to offer 30% less of the asking prince to begin with. I think I should offer 50% less! lol!

Sorry for my bad English, i am tired today!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Triker

pm sent


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lolito said:


> OK. When we moved to this area, we were looking to buy, as we arrived from the UK and everything in Spain seemed to be very cheap! We contacted a few agents, and happily offered to pick us up from the train station, driving us everywhere viewing houses and then drop us off back at the station as we were (then) living in Valencia city.
> 
> The houses we saw were amazing, we got very excited. In the end, we decided to rent, so we could slowly have a look for what we really wanted, with no hurry, and get a feel for the area. We are only paying 500 euros a month. We are still renting. We decided to do so for at least another year.
> 
> ...


Why do you think prices will go down in 2014 and 2015?
General indications are that they will go up!
If anyone offered me 50 percent less for my house, they would be told what to do with their offer!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

All the reports from the Spanish Government I've read in the past few months, there was one last week in idealista.com about it, they say, they will go down until they are 50 to 60% of the prices in 2006.

This villa we live in, is already half the price it was just 5 years ago, my next door neighbour bought his (they are exactly the same) for 300,000 in 2008, and today we can buy this one for 150,000 but we think it is still expensive, it needs to go down a bit more, maybe 120,000 or around. 

I've seen houses that are still advertised over the last 3 years and gone down in price over 50%.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lolito said:


> All the reports from the Spanish Government I've read in the past few months, there was one last week in idealista.com about it, they say, they will go down until they are 50 to 60% of the prices in 2006.
> 
> This villa we live in, is already half the price it was just 5 years ago, my next door neighbour bought his (they are exactly the same) for 300,000 in 2008, and today we can buy this one for 150,000 but we think it is still expensive, it needs to go down a bit more, maybe 120,000 or around.
> 
> I've seen houses that are still advertised over the last 3 years and gone down in price over 50%.


Properties sold round here recently have all made a profit, and I certainly expect to on mine .
What do you expect-blood?
You really expect to get a furnished property with many extras for a pittance? It needs
People to stand their ground and refuse to give it away.


----------



## Emillio (Jan 25, 2014)

The best thing is to rent a house, an apartment for minimum 3 monts to see if you like to live here, I live in Denia for 8 years and I love this town. Is a touristic town, quit an everythink is close to you, the sea, mount, shops.


----------



## Emillio (Jan 25, 2014)

about estate agents i know here a lot, but I don't know if they work in the Oliva area.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, back now.

I cannot say how disappointed I was with the three estate agents.

We contacted all three well in advance and let them know what we were interested in. Ten days prior, we confirmed with them the day and time of our appointments with them and the houses we wished to view - what a complete waste of time ! Not one of them had arranged a single viewing, they only started phoning after we had arrived at their offices.

We ended up seeing less than half of the houses we wanted to see. 

Even allowing for this, we managed to have a good look around and discount a lot of what we had been interested in and narrow the rest down to three.

Now a couple of months before we can return and (hopefully) buy what we want.


----------



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

*estate agents*

Thanks Relyat,
We're going to Oliva in two weeks' time to spend a month researching the area. You've just saved us the bother of contacting Estate Agents in advance!

Naively we expected that Estate Agents would be so keen to get properties off their books they would be doing everything they could ( including lying more  ) to impress potential buyers and put themselves one step above the competition. 

If I were one of the owners who has had property on their books for several years I would definitely NOT be impressed to hear of your experience.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, unbelievably slack.

Two of the agents were Brits and one a British born Spaniard. I had thought that they might understand the level of service we would expect and be keen to get a sale, but no. All they all did was say how busy they are and how things are selling quickly, not from what Ive seen ! 
Lots of places been on their books for over a year and even with price reductions they are still there.

P.S. Don't buy the house I want !!!!!!


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Relyat said:


> Yes, unbelievably slack.
> 
> Two of the agents were Brits and one a British born Spaniard. I had thought that they might understand the level of service we would expect and be keen to get a sale, but no. All they all did was say how busy they are and how things are selling quickly, not from what Ive seen !
> Lots of places been on their books for over a year and even with price reductions they are still there.
> ...



This is quite interesting as we are going over to Oliva end of March, I am in contact with one estate agent and he keeps sending me properties...however recently he has gone a bit quiet.

We are now looking a bit further inland (obviously still thinking of Oliva) but need to broaden our scope)


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Houses selling quickly in Oliva? Yeah right! 


... and pigs fly.

If anything, be aware of the amount of robberies in Oliva Town, usually in the old town. Only yesterday someone's plastic post box was stolen. Today an English person had his house broken into. This happens almost weekly, (I was going to say daily, but almost!). 

I know because most of the people I know live in Oliva Old Town.


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Lolito said:


> Houses selling quickly in Oliva? Yeah right!
> 
> 
> ... and pigs fly.
> ...


y'see that puts me right off


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry, it wasn't my intention at all. But that's the reality. Only yesterday we had lunch with our friends in Oliva old town and their house was broken into 3 times in the last 2 years. Mostly it happens because there are many empty houses around, also some expats homes, they go back to England for a bit and when they come back to them, they have been burgled. 

Apparently you can't go to the Police to put a 'denuncia' as you need Power of Attorney to do so, or so they say. 

As long as you are careful, nothing will happen. My other friend was born in Oliva and lived there all his life, he is 45 y.o. and his house never have been broken into. 

It is not just the nice life, sun, beach and beer, lol! There are other things to consider as well. 

Here is a Facebook page of Expats living in Oliva, someone might help if you join the site. 
'WELL I CAN'T POST LINKS FOR SOME REASON. It is called THE NEW OLIVA TATLER

(funnily enough, the first post says 'my house robbed - *******s' ...


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Ahhh, ok....

Well our intention is purely a holiday home so we won't be there all the time.

Nice one for the tips though


----------

